# Leather seats...Swap



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, can you put leather seats from.. lets say an altima, or a real leather sentra interior.. would it work? or hell, doesnt 95-99 sentras have a leather option? man, i might be cruisin the junk yards if they do!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe the NX had optional leather. One of the members of NW Nismo has leather in his car, I believe from an NX.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure that leather was not an option for Sentra's. If you can find leather seats from another car that aren't too wide to fit in a Sentra I dont see why you couldn't install the with some universal seat mount brackets.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i'm pretty sure that leather seats from an infinity g-20 would fit in the 200sx.


----------



## UrbN (May 28, 2002)

The seats from the G20 will fit in the sentra/200. I dont think the whole electric system works though, i'm not sure, but i've seen swaps into the 200sx from the G20..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm. ive just been considering leather as an option.. it would be super comfortable during winter.. but.. summer it would suck.. so there is a perfect option.. SEAt SWAP each sumer! haha, nah, probably cost way tooo much to get it done


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

does anyone know if the G-20 had black leather seats?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

*seat swap*

itmight cost u just as much to have them reupholstered inleather than swapping check it out some places have pretty good prices..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well there's corbeau, arospeed, and sparco...........
check 'em out.........


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes,
you can get black leather P10 G20 seats.

Seth


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Does anyone know a company with good leather or other material upholstery for our cars? I know Katzkins has a leather interior for our car but it cost around a grand


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

www.leatherseats.com


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

www.leatherseats.com says that they have 97-99 sentra seats, what about the 95-96? are they different?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SoMissSentra said:


> I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure that leather was not an option for Sentra's. If you can find leather seats from another car that aren't too wide to fit in a Sentra I dont see why you couldn't install the with some universal seat mount brackets.



B14 SE-R'S came with a leather option


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah some G20's came with leather seats and you should be able to get the power seats to work fine as long as there is room for them to move around.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> B14 SE-R'S came with a leather option


no kidding? ive never heard that before.... or seen it. i thought the SER leather was for the steering wheel and shift boot only.

can anyone else confirm?


----------

